# 1978 Datsun kingcab needs new "anti-back fire valve"



## the_one... (Nov 14, 2003)

it has "60k" miles on it, bone stock, gear box is great, but it runs rich (i.e. "diesels/peculates once shut off and back fires something fierce!) one shop says it needs a new "anti-back fire valve" Schuck's doesn't know what that is... the shop says the diafram is broken inside of it... anyone know how to get around the problem? or what it is? i told my dad we should just take the rats nest (emission junk) off, but he doesn't like that idea... (it's his truck)
Thanks in advance!
Stephen


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Try taking it to another shop. Different mechanics know different tricks around problems. Taking the emissions off probably wont fix it, unfortunately. It may, but then you'll hafta worry about vacuum leaks after that. Try another mechanic before you mess with the emissions.


----------



## the_one... (Nov 14, 2003)

i'll suggest he take it to a different shop. I took the rats nest off my 85 RX-7 and it ran better. I followed instructions I found on the net and it worked like a charm! (rotaries burn dirty so they had loads of stuff to take off)
any other options?


----------



## the_one... (Nov 14, 2003)

Could it just be running rich and the shop just want more $$$?


----------

